# Camallanus Nematode



## satellite (Mar 4, 2010)

I have fish with Camallanus Nematode and need help clearing it up.
I have heard levamisole hydrochloride works but I do not know where to find
it or if there is anything else I can use.

I have tried coppersave (per petstore instructions) and it did not work i have tried a few other dewormers but they still have the Camallanus

Please help 

55 gal freshwater planted tank 
3 angel fish
3 molly
misc other fish


----------

